# NC K9 officer trying to get job back



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

This has been ongoing for a while and looks like it's back to court again for the officer and H.P. From what I understand (hearsay) the NCHP revamped their k9 program to not have apprehension dogs. Just Labs for narc work. Does anyone know if there is truth to that? 

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/6748627/


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Apparently so..........


http://www.nccrimecontrol.org/NewsReleases/2008/SHP/canine.html


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When the incident first happened, they suspended canine operations. I offered my services, with the approval of my employer, free. I offered to review their current program and make recommendations. Our program is accredited and has not had the bad publicity. They (the NC powers to be) did not even respond.

DFrost


----------

